
International Docking System Standard [pdf] - zlsa
https://www.internationaldockingstandard.com/download/IDSS_IDD_Revision_E_TAGGED.pdf
======
zlsa
This is the specification for the International Docking System, used on the
ISS[0] for docking with spacecraft; and on the spacecraft themselves[1]. The
specification goes into quite a bit of detail on how to design compatible
hardware, and is a pretty interesting read in my opinion.

[0]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/International_Docking_Adapter#...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/International_Docking_Adapter#/media/File:IDA_planned_locations_on_ISS.png)

[1]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crew_Dragon_Demo-2#/media/File...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crew_Dragon_Demo-2#/media/File:The_SpaceX_Crew_Dragon_approaches_the_International_Space_Station_\(iss063e021463\).jpg)

